# Einzelne Spur lauter machen (Cool Edit)



## DarealZnarkde (20. Juli 2003)

Ja eine dumme Anfängerfrage, ich weiß, aber ich habe folgendes Problem: Habe ein nettes Lied mit Cool Edit Pro 2.1 gemixt und auch eine Gesangsspur aufgenommen. Leider ist diese Spur viel zu leise! 
Wenn ich aber einfach im Multi-Track-View den Volume-Regler weit nach oben drehe, bringt das die Qualität des Liedes total runter! Wie kann ich im Single-Track-View ganz einfach alles lauter machen?


----------

